# Trotting seems to be really hurting groin area?



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't seem to do the sitting trot without feeling like my groin area is about to burst, and it gets ten times worse when I have to do the post-without-stirrups exercise. Anything I can do? Any equipment possibly? 

I'm am a girl, and I appreciate any help. I feel awkward asking, but I figured someone might have wisdom they can share with me.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Practice, if it's hurting to the point when you can't stand it, just sit the trot.

Try to touch your lower leg to your horse's body, it seems to make my seat more comfortable if I can remember to do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there ANY chance that you could possibly have a hernia? I think you should go talk to your doctor about the problem, good luck!
Kathy


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't suppose you'd be willing to share a side shot picture of you riding if you have one?

My first thought is that you have your pelvis tilted way too far forward, to the point where you are actually riding on your pubic bone instead of your seat bones and that is squashing your labia and possibly your clitoris. That does hurt something fierce.

Try to think, do you feel like you ride with your lower back more hollow than other riders around you, where you're butt is kind of sticking out (or would be if you were standing)? Even if you don't think you do, when you ride next time, try to focus on keeping your lower back more straight, engage your stomach muscles and see if that helps.

Don't feel awkward, most of our members are women...and the guys tend to avoid even slightly girl-related topics :lol:.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your saddle sounds like a poor fit. I had a saddle like that. Loved it , but it hurt my lady bits.


----------



## Horse4Ever (Mar 13, 2012)

@smrobs

I wish I had a picture, but I'm really shy and I am afraid that it will come and bite me in the butt one day (no pun intended :lol: ). The weird things is that if anything, my trainer says I sit to straight in the saddle. That I need to close my hip angle more and lean in. I feel like I keep hitting the pomel or the front part of the saddle when I'm doing the sitting trot, canter or posting-without-stirrupts trot, but I have to be up in the front unless I want to start flying back on to the ground... Ah, I don't know what to do. 

At this rate, I'm never going to be able to have kids 
your saddle sounds like a poor fit. I had a saddle like that. Loved it , but it hurt my lady bits.

@tinyliny

That might be it, I'm not sure how to check though lol.

@Calicokatt

I don't think it is that, because it is more that I just keep having myself hitting the saddle on a part of my body that I don't desire to be hit.



Thanks everyone


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If possible, send a picture to someone if you're shy, to help assess.

It may be you're sitting too far on your front bottom, and not enough on your back bottom 

There are plenty of other words for this too.. however...

Saddle fit may also be one, try a sheepskin seat saver if you can't afford to change your saddle!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd think it's a saddle too. Not the best advice, but if you can't afford a different one you can look into seat saver: it'll give some cushion there.


----------



## Bagel123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like saddle fit. Possibly too small? A seat saver may help as well.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

When you sit the trot your upper body should be straight up and down BUT cock your hips forward - like you're sitting on your pockets.

Other thing you can do to help is buy padded bicycle underwear - not certain if this one has the padding "up front" where it sounds like you need it:
Womens Andiamo Padded Saddle Briefs Andiamo (Equine - Apparel Footwear - Womens Clothing - Undergar

or:
Equetech® Equestrian Padded Riding Brief | Dover Saddlery

or maybe a pair like this: (appears to be padded up front as well as on the butt)
Women's padded cycling capri - black with female chamois 

Underclothes for quadriplegics, Andiamo! sports underclothes, Underwear for gymnasts, Underwear for sports, Comfy and snug undershorts (Says it's also for riding and shows the padding)


----------

